# Sub Needed Southern New Hampshire



## bigredwood (Sep 13, 2006)

Merrimack area, must have your own equipment, and commercial insurance. Call me for the details at 401-487-4023. Ask for Brian


----------



## rjdcompany (Oct 23, 2006)

*Owner*

I own a model year 2000 JCB 4X4 214 Backhoe. I'm looking to keep busy this winter. Please e-mail or call if you feel you can use me. I have plowed snow all my life and I'm just looking to be treated fair.

Thanks;
Rick 
E-Mail: [email protected]
Cell # (603) 264-0671

P.S. I also own a 85 Int. 1900 loadstar 6 wheeler that has a front plow.


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Commercial or residential?
James


----------

